# oh, no!!!!!



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh! This is terrible! Our VERY pregnant doe Gabby(she's shown on another thread) still has not popped and so we got in touch with her previous owners and thay said...SHE DOES'NT GIVE BIRTH UNTIL SIX MONTHS!!! GAAHHH!:GAAH: (Why me?) Is that normal, or for that matter, possible?!!??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats deliver anywhere from 145 days from breed date to 160 days, with 148-155 being the normal gestation. A goat that goes beyond 160 days would surely have me questioning the breed date


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Definitely not normal! And from what I've seen, not possible either. I think the latest I have ever seen a goat birth was at 160 days. I sure hope that the previous owners just slipped up on the due date or that Gabby had gotten herself bred later than they thought! :-o


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Anything over 155 and I get concerned. Are you sure she is bred?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not normal at all and very dangerous, 6 months? I am sorry but, I can't believe a goat can deliver that late, it seems impossible. 
C-section would have to be done, there would be no other way, the kids would be too big. 

Can you put up pictures of her, the pooch, tail up naturally, udder and side view?

Could it be her due date was off when the other breeders had her? And now when you have her?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would have to agree with everyone else. Sounds like the previous owner missed the actual breeding and Gabby is just due at a later date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others. 

If the doe is healthy and acting fine...don't worry too much because she'll kid when she's ready. :thumb:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She is healthy, acting fine, eating fine, acting normal! It has been chilly (in the 30's) and so when it gets extra cold lately she likes to find a cozy spot and curl up. Her udder is getting pretty full, but not super taut and shiny yet, and she is waddling like crazy (sort of like Mrs. Jumbo on Dumbo!  ) I'll try to get some more pictures later today. I did think it was pretty crazy when the previous owner told me that she regularly goes 6 months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you asked us. :-D


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Hurray!! Our two beautiful kiko kids arrived today! We got an adorable little buckling that looks just like momma with a white body and black face, and a precious little all white doeling. We'll get some pictures to post tomorrow. They came super quick and with no problems and babies and mom are doing great. It was a beautiful sunny day too!!  Thanks to you all for all your advice and encouragement.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations! That's wonderful! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's the pics of Gabbi's babies. Hidalgo (black and white buckling) & Heart of Dixie "Dixie" (all white doeling)


----------

